# Koibilder



## chromis (14. Juli 2008)

Auch wenn ich keine Koi pflege, scvhön sind gute Fische immer wieder.
Hier mal ein paar Bilder, allerdings bei ungünstigem Licht aufgenommen. Deshalb ist die Qualität auch nicht gerade optimal.

Für alle, die denken, Koi wären für 5000l Teiche geiegnet, bitte genau hinschauen. Einige der Fische wiegen zwischen 10 und 15kg!


----------



## Digicat (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koibilder*

Servus Rainer

Danke für die schönen Bilder  

Kann verstehen, warum dieses "Koi-Feeling" bei manchen ein "Haben muß" auslöst. 

Sehr schöne Fische  . Das sind ja "Prachtkerle/Mädels" .


----------



## Dodi (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koibilder*

 Rainer!

Tja, diese Fische sind schon besonders schön anzuschauen. Wunderschöner Asagi, tolle Tanchos und der Chagoi sieht aus wie unsere "Zenzi". 

Darf ich fragen, wo Du diese Prachtexemplare aufgenommen hast?


----------



## robsig12 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koibilder*

Sind Dir gut gelungen. Da könnte man sich schon einen Koiteich vorstellen.

Gruss Robert


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koibilder*



			
				robisg12 schrieb:
			
		

> Da könnte man sich schon einen Koiteich vorstellen.


Und genau darum baue ich auch einen   Das ist echt wie ne Sucht  

Tolle Bilder Rainer, da sind aber auch ein paar ganz schicke bei


----------



## Superjo40 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koibilder*

...wieviel m² sollte der Teich denn haben, bei solchen Prachtexemplaren - Klasse!! JO


----------



## rainthanner (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koibilder*

wunderschöne Models. 






Gruß Rainer


----------



## 2mazz (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koibilder*

Hallo,echt tolle bilder!
Kann es sein dass die aus dem KölleZoo Ludwigshafen sind??
war auchda und die hatten tolle becken riesen groß und noch tollere fische!
da waren auch so weiße "bomber" drin!!!!
Hab auch fotos gemacht aber leider nur mit dem handy!
mfg thomas


----------



## chromis (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koibilder*

Hi,



> ...wieviel m² sollte der Teich denn haben, bei solchen Prachtexemplaren


hier steht's:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15089



> Kann es sein dass die aus dem KölleZoo Ludwigshafen sind??


das war in Stuttgart


----------



## Jürgen-V (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koibilder*

hi rainer
leider passen einige aussagen in deinem link mit den heutigen kenntnissen
nicht mehr überein. aber die bilder gefallen mir natürlich als koi-liebhaber auch sehr gut.


----------



## chromis (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koibilder*

Hi Jürgen,

dann wäre es doch schön, wenn Du dazu beitragen würdest, dass alle Aussagen wieder mit den heutigen Kenntnissen übereinstimmen. Ich selbst habe keinen Koiteich und kann wenig dazu beitragen. 
Allerdings würde es mich wundern, wenn die im link genannte Größe inzwischen nach unten revidiert worden wäre


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Koibilder*

Natürlich nicht wegen der Größe Rainer, aber einige Dinge könnte man durchaus korrigieren. Ich erkläre mich auch gerne bereit mit Jürgen zusammen das Dokument zu überarbeiten.


----------

